# Building the Beast



## armydawg (Oct 26, 2015)

I a former military member with tons of fitness plan building experience, no formal classes though. Since I am in EMS now I want to build a comprehensive workout plan with EMS personnel in mind. We know the most common injuries in our field and where we should focus our training most. The input I would like from you all is what crazy exercises ( or conventional ones) yall do that are EMS specific? Include anything you have seen work, and things that haven't as well as warm up , cool down, stretches both static and dynamic. Once the plan is built I'm going to publish it here along with my before pics and eventually after pics, and of course all the stats. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 1, 2015)

I lift the heavy stuff on the grocery load, being sure to pay attention to form as I stack the 20th 24-pack of water that's on sale this week.

I think that practicing HOW to lift and move weightier patients and equipment, especially in awkward positions, would be a good part of a training plan. I can be guilty of knowing that a move will strain my back, but I just muscle through it because I want to get it done. Which is pretty bad if it's just a wood pallet or something. Might be partly a mindset thing.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Nov 1, 2015)

I follow the stronglifts 5x5 for my gym workout, then at home I purchased a keg that I filled about 3/4 with water and use for lifting and carrying odd objects.

I think you may be onto something great.


----------



## armydawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Figuring out how to properly train for the improper lifts is the part I am having the most trouble with.


----------



## armydawg (Nov 3, 2015)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> I follow the stronglifts 5x5 for my gym workout, then at home I purchased a keg that I filled about 3/4 with water and use for lifting and carrying odd objects.
> 
> I think you may be onto something great.



Thanks, the keg is genius. I have to come up with something obscure like that. We know that through flexibility training the body can become used to quick maybe not so proper movements. I'm leaning toward a crossfit type program, without a lot more emphasis on strength training. Thank yall for the input.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 4, 2015)

The problem with the lifting techniques (both proper and improper) is that there are no truly surefire ways to elimination of injury. We are forced into awkward positions and have a lack of options sometimes; most injuries result from that. Best practice is using proper techniques. However, _most_ folks that get injured in EMS have a multitude of co-morbid factors such as poor diet, poor sleep cycles, poor posture, high stress, poor technique, poor overall fitness and a lack of any regular workout routine as it is. These compound the likelihood of injury. That said, any structured and routine workout regimen is better than none at all to prevent injuries.

I like you ambition and idea though, so I will just tell you what I do.

Generally, I think incorporating training accessory muscles and your core are the most beneficial to reduce injury. I have a workout schedule that I stick to. I typically go to the gym 3-4 times a week for no less than 60 minutes and no more than 90 minutes. I do a 5 minute warm up with stretching, and a 5-10 minute cool down. I also like to go hiking at least once a week, or do other cardio (swim/softball/etc) if I can't go hike for some reason. Admittedly, my diet sucks, so I am not training for anything other than strength and overall fitness (as in I'm not some crossfit nut, meat head, or hell bent on getting a six-pack). I eat enough nutrients and calories for my workouts along with ONE protein supplement, but I still love burritos, cheeseburgers, and pizza.

(My current schedule allows for 2 week time periods of dieting where I am limited to chicken, rice, and vegetables... which are not by choice, but are advantageous).

I practice heavy lifting with proper technique (which is the key). I have a routine with set days for muscle groups and accessory muscles that I change up. I always start with a warm up set of 75% of my rep weight, and increase max over time when I can. For example for day 1: Bench press, incline, decline, shoulders (mil press and various), biceps. In between those sets I will work accessory muscles like traps, planks, core, etc. I usually rest no more than 60-90 seconds to keep my heart rate up and keep the intensity going. I have days for back and lower body also, etc. It is important not to skip legs, even though that is the worst day (haha).

Major exercises that will help in our field that I have befitted from are various push/pull/carry exercises, lower back, dead lifts, weighted lunges, dips and pull ups, etc. etc. Anything that improves balance and workable muscle is good for you too.

My routine is not beginner, but it could be with less weight. It is certainly not advanced either, but it works for me. It is kind of a mix between a heavy lift day and a circuit routine with different exercises each time to get the most out of my workouts and keep my muscles guessing.

As equally important are rest days. I do 2 on- 1 off. Proper nutrition and diet along with 8 hours of sleep a night are of importance too - even though I am not as strict with that myself.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 19, 2015)

What helped me greatly was putting g a mirror in my workout room. Thought I'd throw my 2 cents in.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2016)

Is the beast built yet?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2016)

Traumawaffles said:


> What helped me greatly was putting g a mirror in my workout room. Thought I'd throw my 2 cents in.


Good form...
In the mirror I mean.


----------



## Run with scissors (Jan 24, 2016)

core workouts, and lower and upper back strengthening exercises. 

gotta keep the back in good shape. because if it fails you, your looking at a major set back.


----------

